# Black Friday



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

So we get out on a super high tide only to find miles of trees and water temps dropping all day. Fishing in this stuff is not easy but we got a good dozen cats. Big eagle was taking a ride on the log jam. 









Did get a nice one in the last minutes of the day. 









Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

do ya catch any snake heads this time of the year?:fishing:


----------

